# Plans for a Weber Kettle grill table



## joe cossack (Aug 1, 2018)

Looking to build something like this. Think I want the table longer for food prep. Anyone here make something like this? If so are you willing to share plans? 
Thank you


----------



## pit of despair (Aug 1, 2018)

Joe,
I made one for a big green egg with a stone for a cutting board.  Plenty of plans on the Internet...
Teddy


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2018)

That is very cool!
If I have the time this winter I may make one of those for my kettle pizza maker!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 2, 2018)

Not sure what your lookin for , I did one like this . Just matched the dimensions from my performer . Used 16 gauge metal , and expanded mesh . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/built-a-cart-for-an-old-kettle.268815/


----------



## illini40 (Aug 5, 2018)

In a recent thread of mine, a YouTube video was shared.  Check it out. I follow this channel for woodworking and she is very good.

I would think there are several other Kettle video table videos out there too.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...hings-quicker-and-easier.278311/#post-1861635


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 5, 2018)

Go to the Weber Kettle Club and look in the modifications forum. Plenty of builds there.


----------



## joe cossack (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks


----------

